
The effects of extraterrestrial impacts on life on Earth - tectonic
http://orbitalindex.com/archive/2020-02-06-Issue-50/
======
bediger4000
The tie between an Ordovician ice age, the Great Ordovician Biodiversity
Event, and the L-chondritic Parent Body Breakup is completely fascinating. The
Decorah, Iowa crater has even yielded a bunch of unique fossils:
[https://pubs.geoscienceworld.org/jgs/article/175/6/865/54850...](https://pubs.geoscienceworld.org/jgs/article/175/6/865/548502/The-
Winneshiek-biota-exceptionally-well-preserved)

